# Wanted British Shorthair to adopt mid to late summer



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

I have recently had to have my beautiful Honey put to sleep due to serious corneal ulcers on both eyes which would not heal. At the moment we are feeling very sad and miss her very much. We adopted Honey from a breeder over five years ago and are hoping we will be lucky again. We have decided to leave it until later in the summer as we need time to recover and also we have a couple of short breaks organised. We will then have more time to settle our new cat in. We have had three British Shorthairs over the years a Blue a Cream and Honey who was a dilute Tortie. If possible we would prefer another colour so as not to compare with our other girls also a cat from a breeder who does not pen there cats and who is used to living with the family. We are a retired couple who are at home most of the time and would give the cat a very loving home. We live on the Suffolk/ Essex borders and are able to travel a reasonable distance. If there are any British Shorthair breeders out there thinking of rehoming one of there cats later in the summer perhaps they can bare me in mind.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello. I am sorry for your recent loss of Honey. We have 3 British short hairs so I know have lovely they are.
I found this website for you that might come in useful. www.bestofbritishshorthairs.co.uk. Lots of addresses and numbers.
You could always go to a cat show and speak with the Breeders and also view the many colours of British there are.
Wish I could have one in every colour. There is a lady in Northants who is Rushden Persian cat rescue I know that she has British rescue cats there too. You could always give her a ring as she knows a few people. Sometimes rescue centres advertise on prelove so you could have a look on there. Good luck in your search. x


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

jill3 said:


> Hello. I am sorry for your recent loss of Honey. We have 3 British short hairs so I know have lovely they are.
> I found this website for you that might come in useful. www.bestofbritishshorthairs.co.uk. Lots of addresses and numbers.
> You could always go to a cat show and speak with the Breeders and also view the many colours of British there are.
> Wish I could have one in every colour. There is a lady in Northants who is Rushden Persian cat rescue I know that she has British rescue cats there too. You could always give her a ring as she knows a few people. Sometimes rescue centres advertise on prelove so you could have a look on there. Good luck in your search. x


Thank you Jill 3. Such a sad time for us. I have been battling with the corneal ulcers since February in the end it was too much for Honey. The veterinary hospital wanted to operate on both eyes. There was no guarantee that it would be successful the ulcers which were attached to the cornea could return. She tested negative to FHV but it is almost certain that she had this awful virus. How could I put my beautiful girl through that she was in so much pain and was unable to take Meticam to relieve inflamation and pain. This is why we need time to recover. Then we will be ready to have another BSH. Thank you


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

You did the kindest thing. The cream Boy in my picture we lost at the age of 3 to a Blood clot and 24hours later my 18 year old cream had to be put to sleep. Worst time of our lives. I agree you do need time to recover. We are back to 3 little monkeys again. No creams for us anymore. Ollie is the Red silver Tabby. Chloe is the blue cream tortie and Archie the Lilac.


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

jill3 said:


> You did the kindest thing. The cream Boy in my picture we lost at the age of 3 to a Blood clot and 24hours later my 18 year old cream had to be put to sleep. Worst time of our lives. I agree you do need time to recover. We are back to 3 little monkeys again. No creams for us anymore. Ollie is the Red silver Tabby. Chloe is the blue cream tortie and Archie the Lilac.


Chloe is the image of Honey. Champion Allbrit Honeybunch. The BSHs are for me the most beautiful cats. So loving. You must have gone through a very sad time to lose two within days must have been dreadful. Time will heal then the right cat will come along.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss.
I do agree it is well worth joining Rushden Persian rescue on facebook, and also contacting Patsy directly to register your interest in any BSH she takes in.
You may also find this group of interest
https://www.facebook.com/groups/546671018714407/


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I wonder if you could go to the Suffolk and Norfolk show on 21st May at Wood Green animal shelter near Godmanchester. You would meet BSH breeders and owners there. There is also the Eastern Counties show at the same place on 9th July. All GCCF clubs have a welfare officer dealing with rescue so if you contact one of the BSH clubs they may know of a suitable cat. www.gccfcats.org/Welfare/Rescue-Re-homing or www.gccfcats.org/About-GCCF/Club-Links


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

QOTN said:


> I wonder if you could go to the Suffolk and Norfolk show on 21st May at Wood Green animal shelter near Godmanchester. You would meet BSH breeders and owners there. There is also the Eastern Counties show at the same place on 9th July. All GCCF clubs have a welfare officer dealing with rescue so if you contact one of the BSH clubs they may know of a suitable cat. www.gccfcats.org/Welfare/Rescue-Re-homing or www.gccfcats.org/About-GCCF/Club-Links


Thanks for that. The July show would be a better one for me to go to as it is nearer the time I will be looking to adopt


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

bcats said:


> Thanks for that. The July show would be a better one for me to go to as it is nearer the time I will be looking to adopt


I live on the Essex/Suffolk border but my cats are Oriental and Siamese. I do know there was a lady who bred BSH living in Belchamp Walter near Sudbury. I am not sure if she is still there but I think she is still showing her cats.


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

QOTN said:


> I live on the Essex/Suffolk border but my cats are Oriental and Siamese. I do know there was a lady who bred BSH living in Belchamp Walter near Sudbury. I am not sure if she is still there but I think she is still showing her cats.


I live in Sudbury Belchamp Walter is just along the road to me. I haven't seen any breeders there advertising she may have moved. Do you know her breeder name?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

bcats said:


> I live in Sudbury Belchamp Walter is just along the road to me. I haven't seen any breeders there advertising she may have moved. Do you know her breeder name?


I think the prefix was Bloomers. I have sent you a pm.

Please forget all I have just written. The lady in question bred Burmese! Oops!


----------



## bcats (Feb 15, 2014)

QOTN said:


> I think the prefix was Bloomers. I have sent you a pm.
> 
> Please forget all I have just written. The lady in question bred Burmese! Oops!


No problem thanks anyway


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

bcats I have PM'd you


----------

